# Options for high end 2ohm 6.5" midbass?



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

I've used a set of a/d/s/ 346is 6.5" midbass drivers for a few years. I love them. I planned on using them in a new vehicle. However, their voice coils are 4ohm. I'm using the factory amp in this latest installation. I need a set of 2ohm drivers to get the most power out of the amp.

What are my options for 2ohm 6.5" drivers?

I know sound is totally subjective. However, I want to round up a few options and try them out. I'll keep the pair I like best. I just need to know what to look for.

THX

Ge0


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

honestly, i'd run a loc off the facory amp and go to a 2-channel. you're not gonna find very many high-end mids that are 2 ohm. orion had some years ago but don't know if they're even out to be had now. you might check www.robotunderground.com to see if they have any. i remember seeing some on there last year.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

Image Dynamics makes a 2 ohm 6 1/2.
John


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

6APPEAL said:


> Image Dynamics makes a 2 ohm 6 1/2.
> John


indeed they do


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

TEAM SHIMANO/FALCON said:


> honestly, i'd run a loc off the facory amp and go to a 2-channel. you're not gonna find very many high-end mids that are 2 ohm. orion had some years ago but don't know if they're even out to be had now. you might check www.robotunderground.com to see if they have any. i remember seeing some on there last year.


Here lies my problem. I promissed my wife I would not go over board on this stereo system. I don't have the time to devote to doing another trick system right now. I already own the amps and speakers I want to use. However, it will litterally take me months to rip the vehicle apart and do the install the way I want. I thought that doing a simple speaker upgrade would be quick enough. That, and perhaps bracing and sound dampening the doors while I was at it.

Maybe I can rip out the interior and run wiring, build amp racks, custom speaker enclosures, etc... next summer. But for now, I just need a drop in replacement that won't sound like ass.

You mentioned the Orion mids. Some dude on ebay has a set of what he calls ORION HCCA Millennium edition 2ohm mids that look a lot like my beloved a/d/s/ drivers. Is it possible Directed re-badged the a/d/s/ driver design as Orion? Would the quality be the same as what I've seen back in the day when a/d/s/ was independent? Is this guys stuff legit? 

Ge0


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

there are orion mids and now Precision power mids that are EXACTLY like the A/D/S mids, but use a different cone material I think, the other specs are very similar though....


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

MiniVanMan said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31


Posted it before I could


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/2ohm-RARE-Orion...hZ006QQcategoryZ32819QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

They are the same cone as the ads. Pre directed era


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

tyroneshoes said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/2ohm-RARE-Orion...hZ006QQcategoryZ32819QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> They are the same cone as the ads. Pre directed era


And it just so happens that the a/d/s drivers these are based off of are my favorite of all time. 

Admittedly, I have not tried a lot of other options now available. But, this stuff gets real pricey to buy and just try out.

If I can get the ID's cheap enough I might try them too.

Then there is the thread regarding speaker impedance that I'll need to read and contemplate. Perhaps I'll just use my 4ohm stuff.

Ge0


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

MiniVanMan said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31


I've been doing this stuff for 20 years. I also design electronics for a living. I understand what you are getting at and for the most part agree.

I installed a 4 ohm a/d/s/ 346is driver in the passenger side last night and left the stock driver in the drivers side. Apparent loudness is the same in the midrange, as a matter of fact, the midrange is more pleasing with the a/d/s/ driver. However, there is a noticable lack of midbass with the 4ohm driver vs. the 2ohm stock driver.

I've used the 346is drivers in my last 2 installs. I know they are capable of producing loads of midbass if the proper amount of power is applied to them. They just don't come alive they way they should with approximately 45W going to them. I've run them at 100W in the past with grat success. 

So, if I want respectful midbass out of the factory amp I'm pretty sure I need to stick with a 2ohm driver.

Comments and crtiticism welcome.

Ge0


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd like to bump this up. I am looking for a mid that will not be underpowered from my PPI A404 at approx. 50W per channel at 4 ohms. 

I would like a mid to produce a strong midbass, and yet blend well with the speakers in the top of my deck pointed at the windshield. In my old Mercedes, the factory 4" are up there, and I would like to put either a "full range" driver up there, or a slim coaxial under the grille. No tweeters in the A-pillar, because I want to car to look stock from the outside. I will build a pod in the door for the mid out of a portion of the map pocket, but I don't want to go too big (7" MAX) to risk losing the classic door shape.

Any suggestions for drivers? I will be going active with the A404 for the front set, and using my Zapco Z300-SLX for the sub in the trunk. Processing will be taken care of with the Headunit, or most likely a DCX-2496 mounted in the trunk.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

I think the original RE 6.5 XXXs presented two ohms.


----------



## JackedBurton (Aug 2, 2020)

bump as I am now in the same boat


----------



## Gurpreet (Sep 6, 2011)

Check out the BLAM midbass speakers, they're 2 ohms.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

Bonneville Labs (BLAM) almost all woofers are 2 ohm, so there are several options. I love my BLAM MultiX WS6 but this weekend I'm swapping to the BLAM Live2 LW200P 8" because I have heard a bit of a buzz about them. The BLAM Signature WS 6.100 is pretty solid as well.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Aug 25, 2010)

Focal/Blam
CDT
Powerbass
CriticalMass(hahahaha I had to say it)
Some motorcycle speakers like Kicker


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Did anyone notice I made this post back in 2007 ? I guess it could be re-used since it is still relevant.

Also look into Stevens Audio MB6. This is a high efficiency driver that comes in 2 ohm variety.

Ge0


----------



## jfrank81 (May 4, 2020)

Hybrid Audio has a couple options in the Unity line.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

deadrx7conv said:


> Focal/Blam
> CDT
> Powerbass
> CriticalMass(hahahaha I had to say it)
> Some motorcycle speakers like Kicker



Focal
BLAM
CD.....

No reason to tie two completely different companies together.


----------



## Dpoteat (Nov 16, 2021)

Ge0 said:


> Here lies my problem. I promissed my wife I would not go over board on this stereo system. I don't have the time to devote to doing another trick system right now. I already own the amps and speakers I want to use. However, it will litterally take me months to rip the vehicle apart and do the install the way I want. I thought that doing a simple speaker upgrade would be quick enough. That, and perhaps bracing and sound dampening the doors while I was at it.
> 
> Maybe I can rip out the interior and run wiring, build amp racks, custom speaker enclosures, etc... next summer. But for now, I just need a drop in replacement that won't sound like ass.
> 
> ...



Yeah we all promised our wife...lol!


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

It’s nice to see ge0’s still making people laugh. I just purchased the ws6 multix yesterday to. 2ohm blams for the win? We’ll find out soon..


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

I really liked my Focal Utopia 2ohm speakers...


----------

